# Atlanta Hawks unraveling as playoffs draw closer



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> ATLANTA (AP) -- The playoff-bound Atlanta Hawks appear to be unraveling as they continue to get pounded at an historic pace.
> 
> They say they have become disjointed, too often playing as individuals instead of as a team.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2011/news/03/24/hawks-struggles.ap/index.html


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I smell a first round exit.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

The team wouldn't be so bad if they just had smarter players. Even the Hawks talented players are morons


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I get it now ATLien what you meant about this team....


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

When everybody is clicking the team is a force, but that never happens at the right time. Mental midgets.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I can understand the Hinrich trade. But I would NEVER understand the Mo Evans for Hilton Armstrong trade. Wasn't this one a separate trade? I could've understood if they've traded for a better C than Zaza Pachulia, but Armstrong is just another mediocre backup C, just like Etan Thomas and Collins...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

The worst part about all this is that if Atlanta let Joe walk last summer, they would still (IMO) be battling for the 5th seed.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

No way, maybe the 7th or 8th seed.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It would have been better if they were battling for the 7 or 8. They'd probably have about as good a chance to advance. I'm not even sure the Hawks are a mediocre team any more. Orlando is mediocre and in all likelihood they'll beat the Hawks in 4 or 5. Without Johnson's contract you'd have the shot at getting better. Better yet it probably would have crippled the Knickerbockers for the next six years if you'd let him walk.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

It would give the team more cap flexibility, but that's about it. Ultimately, the team would still be stuck between not being a contender and not being in the lottery. I've been beginning to wonder if it wouldn't have been addition by subtraction, though. Joe is just such a black hole.


----------

